# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  100 Yılın Hesabı -Türk'ü Tasfiye Projesi

## bozok

*“100 YILIN HESABI”*


Gazeteci-yazar Müyesser Yıldız’ın *“100 Yılın Hesabı-Türk’ü Tasfiye Projesi”* adlı ilk kitabı Bilge Oğuz Yayınevi tarafından yayımlandı. Yıldız, kitabını 1 Kasım 2009 Pazar günü TüYAP kitap fuarında imzalayacak. 

Emperyalizmin üzerinde 100 yıldır çalıştığı* “Türksüzleştirme”* projesini Malta Sürgünleri’nden Ergenekon’a kadar geniş bir tarihsel perspektifte sunan yazar, kitabında *“Kürt ve Ermeni açılımlarının”* arka planını da çarpıcı bir dil ve yeni bilgilerle anlatıyor. 

Son günlerde yaşadıklarımızı anlamamıza ve çözmemize katkı sağlayacak bir başucu kitabı olan* “100 Yılın Hesabı-Türk’ü Tasfiye Planı”*, Açık İstihbarat okuyucularına da tanıdık gelecek bir üslÃ»ba ve konu içeriğine sahip. 

Açık İstihbarat yazarlarının da hazır bulunacağı bu önemli kitabın imza gününe tüm okuyucularımızı bekliyoruz. 

YER: TüYAP Kitap Fuarı, 2. Salon 104 B Standı.

Tarih: 1 Kasım 2009, Pazar

Saat: 13.30-17.00



*Kaynak: 31.10.2009 / Açık İstihbarat*

----------

